# Croatia



## imadesigner (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's some photos from a recent trip to croatia, which is your favorite, and least favorite?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

You've got some stunning images here  I'm sure this will be moved from the critique gallery to general since there's more than one shot. I really like most of these pics, and couldn't chose a fav, but a few that stand out are IMO are 4, 7, and 8. I just love those


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 12, 2005)

i moved this to a more appropriate gallery.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 12, 2005)

tough to pick a favorite, i like 2, 4, and the red door.  If i have to pick a least fav I guess I would say the first, just not enough going on for me, but that's just my opinion which isn't worth much   nice shots!


----------



## ajmall (Sep 12, 2005)

wow the 2nd and 5th i love. the sky just goes on forever in the 2nd shot. gorgeous colours


----------



## JonK (Sep 12, 2005)

2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10 are my faves.
but really they are all very good. 
Love the blues in the fish pic and the BW toning.


----------



## imadesigner (Sep 12, 2005)

wow, thank you for such great comments! It puts a big smile on my face.

All photos were taken with a Nikon D70 - 12-24DX - 70-200 f2.8 VR

Tom


----------



## vixenta (Sep 12, 2005)

I love them all, everyone of them are spectacular, am cruious as to where these shots in Croatia were taken, as i lived there in my younger years


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Sep 12, 2005)

i had no idea croatia was so beautiful now i wanta go! the only thing i know croatia for is Serious Sam the computer game becuase the design team is from Croatia (Croteam!)


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 12, 2005)

beautiful shots, pretty country, wish I was there!  Looks so calm and peaceful..


----------



## Mansi (Sep 12, 2005)

beautiful shots! looks a stunning place
welcome to tpf.. look forward to more from you


----------



## David A (Sep 13, 2005)

Great pictures...5 and 8 do it for me.


----------



## Randog (Sep 13, 2005)

I love your work! My fav are just about all of them. 2,3,4,5,8 and 10. Great work


----------



## Trinity (Sep 13, 2005)

Wowi makes me feel go to Croatia 
My fav is the second picture


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 13, 2005)

It is almost impossible to pick a "favourite" and "least favourite" picture out of these, they are all so good!

But I think I am most attracted by the second. 
But I also love the close-up of the fish and the black-and-white one!

But actually I like them all!


----------



## Lensmeister (Sep 13, 2005)

Great series of photos .... #2 & 3 are my favourites.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zhang (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful.  Like 2, 8, 10 very much.


----------



## errant_star (Sep 13, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> It is almost impossible to pick a "favourite" and "least favourite" picture out of these, they are all so good!
> 
> But I think I am most attracted by the second.
> But I also love the close-up of the fish and the black-and-white one!
> ...


 
Well LaFoto ..  they do say great minds think alike ... I'm with you spot on! 

Beautiful series :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 13, 2005)

Lovely series!

Welcome to tpf!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the fish shot.   :thumbup:


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I have the travel bug


----------



## Meysha (Sep 22, 2005)

wow. Gorgeous shots. My favourite is number 4. That house and the mountains just emulate what I know of croatia exactly. Although we only went to Dubrovnik, I just loved the history it held, and the mountains around that area are just surreal!

They're all amazing photos of such an amazing country!


----------

